# Miten tv-outista fulscreen kuva telkkuun(nvidia näyttis)?

## Icer

Mitä movieplayer vaihtoehtoja on? Suositteluja, ja perustelut miks on paras.

Yritin ettii searchilla mutta ei löytyny oikeen muuta kuin mplayer ja xine.

Jospa kokeilen googlettaa...

Edit: Googletuksen jälkeen näyttäs toi xine olevan ihan ok.

2nd edit: vaihdettiin kätevästi subjectii. ks. alempi Flammien posti.Last edited by Icer on Thu Apr 15, 2004 4:43 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## Flammie

Xine ja Mplayer nyt yleensä, joskus ehkä GStreamer-sovelluksetkin vielä. 

Mutta tietäisiköhän kukaan miten ihmeessä sen kuvan saa näkymään tv-outin kautta fullscreeninä kuten wintoosissa kätevästi yleensä automaagisesti saa tuolla nvidian ajurin videoheijastusominaisuudella. Nykyisellään joutuu yleensä potkimaan ykkösnäytön pois päältä että saa järkevän fullscreenin kakkosnäytölle.

----------

## jaska

Mplayer toimii hyvin mutta joudut käyttämään 640x480 resoluutiota jotta ruutu täyttyy. Hermot meni monta kertaa että nvidian kanssa koska jatkuvasti jouduin säätelemään XF86Config tiedostoa. 

Eli telkusta tuli klooni monitori, ja jos halusi ruudun täyteen niin riitti mplayerin tai Xinen fullscreen toimi. Kun muutin kesällä nvidian piuha katosi jotten enään muista mitä lisäsin XF86Config:n.

----------

## lamekain

päiviä. 

```
emerge nvtv
```

kyseessä on aika monipuolinen - eli hankala - app verrattuna window$in nvidian nviewiin. Itse asiassa niin "monipuolinen" että tekijät olivat jossain vaiheessa tekemässä simple-versiota   :Very Happy: 

Itse sitä hieman ihmettelin, mutta päädyin sitten katsomaan window$sissa   :Crying or Very sad:   leffaa. Jos joku saa toimimaan niin kertokoon pikaohjeena kuinka..

----------

## huru

Mplayeri* olen itse k*ytellyt, TwinView on s**detty tilaan Clone, eli t*ll* toistaa identtisen n*yt*n ykk*sn*yt*n kanssa. Luonnollisesti koska monitorin resoluutio on aikalailla isompi, t*ll** katsellessa kuvaa saa scrollata hiirell* edes takasin. T*m* ei kuitenkaan videop*tki* katsellessa ole haitta eik* mik**n, sill* mplayerille voi kertoa ~/.mplayer/config (nyt en muista ulkoa kun asennus on t*ss* meneill**n ett* onko tuo oikea polku ja tiedosto) konffitiedostossa ruudun koon jota se k*ytt** kun sen pist** fullscreen tilaan. Muistaakseni screenw = 800 ja screenh = 600 rivit sinne lis**. (En muista t*t*k**n ulkoa, katsokaa man-sivulta..). T*m*n j*lkeen siis mplayer fullscreen tilassa k*ytt** vain m**r*tyn kokoisen alueen ruudun vasemmasta yl*kulmasta, joten hiiren sinne heitt*m*ll* t*ll*st* katsottuna kuva onkin juuri kokoruudun kokoinen. Olettaen ett* t*ll*n resoluutio on 800x600.

(pahoittelen puuttua aeaekkosia, linksilla surffaan kun gentoon asennus on tosiaan parhaillaan menossa  :Smile: )

----------

## saarni

Tässä olisi ainakin omasta xorg.conf:sta pätkä jolla sai kuvan siirtymään fullscreeninä telkkuun nvidian näyttiksellä ja ajurilla:

```

Section "Device"

    Identifier  "NVIDIA GeForce"

    Driver      "nvidia"

    #VideoRam    131072

    # Insert Clocks lines here if appropriate

    Option      "NoLogo"        "true"

    Option      "CursorShadow"  "true"

#    Option     "TwinView"      "1"

#    Option     "TVStandard"    "PAL-G"

#    Option     "MetaModes"     "1152x864, NULL; 1024x768, NULL; 800x600, NULL; NULL, 640x480"

#    Option     "SecondMonitorHorizSync"        "20-50"

#    Option     "SecondMonitorVertRefresh"      "60"

#    Option     "TwinViewOrientation"           "Clone"

    vendorname  "NVIDIA"

    boardname   "GeForce FX 5200"

EndSection

```

Eli, vaihdetaan kuva TV:lle resolla 640x480. Mukavasti toimii niin, että vaihdettaessa fullscreenin mplayeristä kuva siirtyy suoraan telkkuun.

----------

## Flammie

 *huru wrote:*   

> (pahoittelen puuttua aeaekkosia, linksilla surffaan kun gentoon asennus on tosiaan parhaillaan menossa )

 

(Onhan linksissäkin toimivat ääkköset kun ne päälle vain napsahuttaa  :Smile: 

 *saarni wrote:*   

> Eli, vaihdetaan kuva TV:lle resolla 640x480. Mukavasti toimii niin, että vaihdettaessa fullscreenin mplayeristä kuva siirtyy suoraan telkkuun.

 

Juu, tämäntapaistahan minä nykyään käytän, mutta on se kaukana siitä sujuvuudesta millä windows-ajurien automagiikka toimii kun pitää joka välissä hyppiä asetuksia säätämään.

----------

## saarni

 *Quote:*   

> Juu, tämäntapaistahan minä nykyään käytän, mutta on se kaukana siitä sujuvuudesta millä windows-ajurien automagiikka toimii kun pitää joka välissä hyppiä asetuksia säätämään.

 

Windowsajurien toimivuudesta en tiedä (itellä ne ei oikein koskaan avautunu), mutta ei tuolla ratkaisulla ole tarvinnu sen kummemmin "säätää", kuin painaa F:stä fullscreen päälle / pois  :Smile: .

Ainut takapakki on ollut, että jostain syystä nvidian ajurit tappaa framebuffer konsolit aktivoitaessa tv-out. Tästä syystä asetukset kommentoituna.

----------

## Flammie

 *saarni wrote:*   

> Windowsajurien toimivuudesta en tiedä (itellä ne ei oikein koskaan avautunu), mutta ei tuolla ratkaisulla ole tarvinnu sen kummemmin "säätää", kuin painaa F:stä fullscreen päälle / pois .

 

Windowsissahan asiat on hoidettu sillä tapaa että jos joku ohjelma käyttää DirectShow-filttereitä niin se mitä DirectShow'n läpi menee näkyy automaagisesti tv-outissa fullscreeninä (tai miten tahansa säätääkään).

Minä en jostain syystä tuolla perusfullscreenillä saa sitä kuvan kokoa järkeväksi, se joko menee yli tai jättää hervottomat surureunukset jonnekin, eli järkevään käyttöön pitää C-A-plussalla hakea metamoodi jossei ole päänäyttöä ollenkaan ja sitten taistella fullscreen päälle.

----------

## ormi

No siis.. helpoin tapa on käyttää nvtv:tä 800x600 moodissa ja käynnistää gmplayer komennolla "gmplayer -screenh 600 -screenw 800". Mplayer osaa sijoittaa kuvan yläkulmaan ja kuva näkyy oikein telkkarissa.

----------

## Flammie

 *ormi wrote:*   

> No siis.. helpoin tapa on käyttää nvtv:tä 800x600 moodissa ja käynnistää gmplayer komennolla "gmplayer -screenh 600 -screenw 800". Mplayer osaa sijoittaa kuvan yläkulmaan ja kuva näkyy oikein telkkarissa.

 

Jep, tämä näyttää toimivan suhteellisen kiltisti vielä. Ilmeisesti tuota ei voi ilmoittaa asetustiedostossa mitenkään vaan se pitää aina parametreihin lykkiä? No, aliaksella pärjää ainakin.

----------

## phekko

Mulla on ainakin kahden monitorin (lue: toinen monitori siis telkkari) viritys GeForce 4200 ti:n kanssa ja se, mikä on se juttu, on tvplay-skripta, joka pitää sisällään tälläistä:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> #!/bin/bash
> 
> xhost +localhost
> ...

 

Ihan yhtä hyvin tohon voi lätkästä mplayerin xinen tilalle. Xine vaan osaa suoraan lukea ton -f lipun ja mennä automaagisesti oikean kokoiseksi fullscreeniksi. Tämän skriptan muuten jos assosioitsee nautiluksessa asianmukaisiin filetypeihin, niin ne alkavat aukeilemaan automaattisesti telkkuruudulla.

Ai niin, mainittakoon, etten ole koskenutkaan nvtv:hen. Mainittakoon vielä lisäksi, että jos haluaa mplayeriä käyttää, niin sille se flagi on -fs ja sitten toimii sekin.

----------

